# Watson's Day Out



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful day today so I decided to take Watson for his first trip outside. And this is the first time either of the boys have been outside at my new place. I do miss having a real yard, but there's a nice grassy area and a tree for shade and I can set up the playpen if I need to, so it worked out perfectly!

Here's a few pictures of the intrepid explorer. He did a great job. I had to give him lots of encouragement so he'd feel brave enough to explore, and he'd come back to me from time to time for a little safe place snuggling, but he always wandered off again on his own eventually.

Exploring

Watson10 by NoDivision, on Flickr


Watson09 by NoDivision, on Flickr

What's over there?!?!

Watson12 by NoDivision, on Flickr

Safe place snuggling 

Watson11 by NoDivision, on Flickr

And, when it was time to go and I was scooping him up in his blanket, he made this face at me and I about died. 

Watson13 by NoDivision, on Flickr

Pictures are all clickable to my flickr page and larger versions  They're all 1024x768 if anyone wants to use them for desktops or anything.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures! In the second one he is watching and contemplating; in the third one he is Mister Bright Eyes; and in the fourth one I think he is saying, " You can't see me!!!"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Watson is so beautiful! Those are lovely pictures. My favorite are #3 & #5. Such a cute face.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It looks like Watson had fun!  I absolutely love the last picture. You can tell he was happy!

I really like Watson's coloring, too.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Great pictures! Watson is such a cutie! That last picture is heart-melting


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You take awesome pics!  And watson of couse is the perfect subject.  What type of camera do you use?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

All of my pictures lately have just been my little canon pocket-mini point and shoot. I don't remember the exact model. SD something. My fancy camera is dead, sadly.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So precious! I love them all! You are so lucky to have two such wonderful boys. 

How is Watson coming along, btw? He certainly looks calm and relaxed in all the pics!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He was great outside, he's great at bath time, and he's slowly coming around. He's still very hesitant in our one on one time and very quick to huff and puff and ball up. But we're getting there.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

#3 is the best! So cute!  
I can't wait to take my Dexter outside some day! It's been quite rainy... or it's been either 65 or 85!
What time did you take them out? I want to take Dexter out but I feel like I should let him sleep. Is it okay if it's only for like 15 minutes?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> Is it okay if it's only for like 15 minutes?


There's only a problem if you try & change their whole sleeping schedule. But waking them up for a bit during the day is totally fine. Have fun!


----------



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

Watson is so adorable! Those pictures are precious!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I am SOOO glad that Watson is doing better with you and he looks so happy being outside  and that look in pic 5 is to die for!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

all of these pictures are great! the last one looks like he was saying "thank you for taking me out for some fun outdoors time i love you"
absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

He is soooo cute.

In the last picture, he's SMILING! WOW.  

Great pictures, thank you for sharing!

Donna


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Watson is amazing


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

The last picture is sooo good! Love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, I really love that last picture. It really did seem like he was smiling at me. He was half-balled and seemed to be just comfortable and relaxed and was like "thanks mom, I like outside, you're all right after all."


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i totally agree.. your hedgie looks very happy, content, and thankful for having you as a mommy :]


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

He's so so beautiful! I love his colouring/pattern. That 4th picture makes him look like a computer mouse .


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Precious! I love the third and fifth picture  I can't wait to take Ozzy out for her first outside trip!


----------

